# HEADACHE #2 - Sensor Switch!!!! Someone give me a reliable brand!!



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't really know what you're trying to do.. but I always use Lutron and love them.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not trying to do anything fancy. Just trying to add some occupancy sensors to 3 washrooms! The PIR/Ultrasonic Wattstoppers wouldn't turn off, and if ultrasonic sensitivity was too low it wouldn't stay on with someone in the stall.

So I went for these ceiling mount Sensorswitch brand that are D.O.A.!

Not to mention both brands tech support didn't say sorry for your time wasted and try to make the situation better. They simply just say oh they don't work, return them.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Lutron or Leviton


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005WM3ALC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/183-4511436-3119466

Used this one a few times and have no callbacks works like a charm. Good luck.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

I've put in quite a few Sensor Switches now. Haven't had one fail yet. 
Only problem is the other trades on site mashing in the sensor on the wall mounted units.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I realize this thread is a few weeks old, but I just wanted to say: I've had my share of troubles with Wattstoppers, but I have found a couple of tricks that seem to help. First of all, forget about the ultrasonic entirely. It only seems to cause problems. I turn it completely off and use the PIR only. Secondly, most of the wall sensors have a light level feature that has caused me some problems as well. It is supposed to prevent the lights from turning on if the ambient light level is above a user set point, but I have found that it causes weird things to happen, either lights in rooms with no windows to never come on, or lights with huge windows to never turn off... I can't explain that, all I know is that turning the light level feature off solved the problem. So, if you get stuck with Wattstoppers again, try those two things before ripping them out and returning them.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

sparky250 said:


> Take the two to another bathroom and both fail to put out voltage on the switch leg. I call tech support and they confirm that the relays are fried most likely!!!!


I've pulled out my hair over that before too. Hook it up correctly. Leave it energized. Wait five minutes and voila, it works. If the power is lost, some Wattstopper locks out for a few minutes.


----------

